# 13 ft hammerhead off hilton head



## j ben (Jul 17, 2010)

caught july 8, 2010


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 18, 2010)

That was a nice hammer. I have some great video of it, I'll load it on youtube in the next couple of days.


----------



## new blood (Jul 18, 2010)

*Wow!*

J ben,

That's a heck of a nice catch!!! I have been out with Chip on several charters and he has put me on a couple of monsters. Not one like that yet. I was able to catch a 10 foot Tiger which I ended up getting mounted. 

Glad you had a great trip with Chip on the Outcast. I tell everybody going to Hilton Head to book a charter with Chip if they want to have a fight of a life time. He's a great guy and a great captain who knows how to put people on the fish. Congrats again!


----------



## wharfrat (Jul 18, 2010)

that is a brute!


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 18, 2010)

i caught one like that out of marco river on a baby tarpon one of the craziest fights i ever had


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 19, 2010)

Its a shame the video doesnt show truly how large it was.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQh7NSgPy68&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQh7NSgPy68&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 19, 2010)

nice shark. very cool video


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 19, 2010)

Whats that a Scalloped or Great?


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks!

Buck,
Great Hammerhead


----------



## Juan De (Jul 19, 2010)

That wasn't far from the world record, right?  isn't the world record 12ft and a little change. like a round 1200 lbs.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 19, 2010)

Juan De said:


> That wasn't far from the world record, right?  isn't the world record 12ft and a little change. like a round 1200 lbs.



World record is around 1200 pounds. The SC state record is 580 pounds, and that shark was awfully close to it. I actually considered throwing a rope around it and having it weighed, but I would have hated killing that thing and coming up short. I killed a tiger that weighed 520 for the Edisto Shark tourny last month and this hammer was in the same class. 

The tarpon are here in big numbers this season bringing up some huge hammers from offshore and the south. I wouldnt be surprised if we hit a larger one before they leave.


----------



## thomasa (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool video


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I was about to say that no 12' hammer is gonna weigh 1,200#.  Maybe half that.  Those hammerheads are some great fighters!

Nice shark though, and glad you didn't kill it.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 23, 2010)

madsnooker89 said:


> i caught one like that out of marco river on a baby tarpon one of the craziest fights i ever had



Fishing with cut ladyfish and mullet, we hooked into a few sharks while fishing Caxambas Pass next to the rock jetties on the north side next to the beach. 

I don't know what or how big they were, but we couldn't even slow them down! In fact, we couldn't even turn their heads toward the boat.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 23, 2010)

They are awesome sharks!  Nice work.  I have fished Boca Grande where the record was caught ... actually 2 records with different test line by the same guy.  I used to fish out there in a 17' flats boat and when you see a 12-15' shark circling your tarpon it's a bit humbling.  They used to call the huge one out there Ol' Hitler but I guess they were wrong.  It was Mrs. Hitler.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/humaninterest/article1001709.ece


----------

